# George the Betta



## Scyry (Dec 1, 2010)

Here is George:










Here is George's home:









George's favorite plant:









The tank is a 2.5 gallon bow by Aqueon. I bought the tank originally to be a QT tank. I figured out soon after the included hood and light overheated the tank during the day. With my house sitting at ~65 F, the tank was hitting 85 F. Quickly killed off all but the Anubias. So when my girlfriend insisted on rescuing George from his plastic cup at Petsmart, I grabbed a flourescent bulb to throw in my desk lamp and a small intank filter, and home came George. The substrate is peat covered in inert aquarium gravel. I have since added a tiger lotus and rotala to the tank.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

George looks very happy!I love the tannin stained water,as I am sure George does as well.Do you have a heater?George would be very happy with water at 85.I keep all my bettas except the macrostomas and albis at 86.The wilds are at 79.


----------



## Scyry (Dec 1, 2010)

There is a heater tucked in the left corner next to the filter. It doesn't have any adjustment, but is keeping the water at 75 F. The top of the heater is actually George's favorite resting spot. He seems to lay on top of it and sleep.

He is a very active fish. Last weekend when I added some more plants to his tank (need to put up a picture of the current setup) he inspected everything while I worked. He also took a liking to my sticker you can see sitting next to the right side of the tank. It is bright red and blue, and he loves to flare at it randomly. That is actually how we picked him out. I was grabbing different little cups for us to look at them and he was determined to kick the *** of any other betta we sat next to him. It came down to him and an equally spunky crowntail, we almost came home with a second tank for the crowntail.

This is the first betta I've had. His personality and inquisitiveness have really suprised me. You can almost see him thinking. I plan to get a nano tank for my work office, and was planning on going with shrimp. This little guy has me rethinking that.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes bettas are more intellegent than many think.I see his sticker and the heater now,lol.


----------



## blackghostbetta (Mar 16, 2011)

George seems quite happy to be out of the bowl, that's for sure!


----------



## Scyry (Dec 1, 2010)

Here is a new shot of George's home, not the best shot, kept getting glare or the pic was too dark:










I threw in a bunch of leftover plants from the 26 gal; a Tiger Lotus bulb, some Rotala and the mystery plant. He loves hanging out on the mystery plant and anubias.


----------



## SoFarAway (May 22, 2010)

Nice little set-up! George is beautiful, by the way.


----------



## Scyry (Dec 1, 2010)

Ended up doing some remodeling on George's tank. Still not happy with the look of it, so it may change again. Not happy about the algae explosion either though. I set the tank in a window sill last weekend and the algae went nuts. Added two more Nerites yesterday to try and get it under control. George loved the sun though. The amazing thing was his fins showed a lot of red being back lit by the sun. Basically his fins ridges are blue and the valleys are red. It looked incredible, but none of the pictures came out well.


----------

